# Basically Recovered- med route



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey guys, I've been on zoloft for about 10 weeks now and abilify for about 3 weeks. This combo has cleared the fog and given me a clear hope and feeling of inner peace. I've lived with anxiety for so long in my life that I don't know if I've ever known what normal is. As well as depression. I have tried many meds and usually give up around the 4 week mark but I think that has been my depression telling me its not working or going to work. This time I was patient with the zoloft and all the sudden its like my mind has been pieced back together.

Patience is key with meds guys. It's so hard I know to give yourself proper time and care when we feel like such shit all the time but that's really what you need for the meds to work. Be kind to yourself, keep hope that things will be ok and try to be optimistic that your med will work. I went to a job meeting today and felt connected to the lady and things went smoothly, I felt like myself.

I've been dealing with 5 years of chronic dp so I'm in quite the hole as far as my life goes but now I feel like I will be able to move forward and try to find something I will enjoy again. Don't let the depression that comes along with dp stop you from staying on your medication long enough for it to work.. That's my advice and good luck to all.


----------



## Newchie97 (Sep 11, 2016)

Glad to hear ur doing better man!


----------



## pedrii (Mar 14, 2013)

congratulations on the recovery man, good to hear


----------



## DpMommy (Sep 19, 2016)

meekah said:


> Hey guys, I've been on zoloft for about 10 weeks now and abilify for about 3 weeks. This combo has cleared the fog and given me a clear hope and feeling of inner peace. I've lived with anxiety for so long in my life that I don't know if I've ever known what normal is. As well as depression. I have tried many meds and usually give up around the 4 week mark but I think that has been my depression telling me its not working or going to work. This time I was patient with the zoloft and all the sudden its like my mind has been pieced back together.
> 
> Patience is key with meds guys. It's so hard I know to give yourself proper time and care when we feel like such shit all the time but that's really what you need for the meds to work. Be kind to yourself, keep hope that things will be ok and try to be optimistic that your med will work. I went to a job meeting today and felt connected to the lady and things went smoothly, I felt like myself.
> 
> I've been dealing with 5 years of chronic dp so I'm in quite the hole as far as my life goes but now I feel like I will be able to move forward and try to find something I will enjoy again. Don't let the depression that comes along with dp stop you from staying on your medication long enough for it to work.. That's my advice and good luck to all.


How long did it take to work? Im on zyprexa and fluvoxamine and its been a month. Some days are better than others and Im able to function better but its still there.


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

DpMommy said:


> How long did it take to work? Im on zyprexa and fluvoxamine and its been a month. Some days are better than others and Im able to function better but its still there.


It took honestly 10 weeks now for the zoloft to really start to flip a switch for me. abilify I've only been on around 3 weeks. I was on zyprexa but it made my body feel weak and hungry and lethargic....if thats the case for you I would maybe switch to abilify. but if zyprexa isn't giving you bad side effects I would stick with it for another month just my opinion, I'm not a doctor or anything though of course.


----------



## Archer (Sep 16, 2016)

Do you combine the meds with things like meditation?


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

Archer said:


> Do you combine the meds with things like meditation?


i do a meditation b4 bed as I fall asleep. I think meditation can be good if its something that relaxes you. If you find you're struggling with it and getting more anxious than its not for you. Finding things I enjoy doing is what I combine with meds.


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

Zoloft lifted me out of depression and made me a lot more social I stopped taking it cuz I didnt have money for the meds.when I tried it after having my son n having post pardom depression it did not work.that was almost 2yrs ago im thinking about getting on it again


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Glad to hear you're doing better Micah.

No doubt the meds have helped but don't discount your own efforts, you were the one that got yourself to that job meeting, for instance


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

I started Zoloft about a week ago. I am feeling so much better... there are times where I feel connected to the world.. but my concentration is still off.. but at least it's a sign of reconnecting to the world!


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

I have been prescribed an SSRI that ends on ulam. The first letter I'm not sure of. Anybody can guess which it is because I want to research it first before taking it. BTW I'm concerned about the loss of libido effect with these meds. it would be worse for women than men. Anybody experienced this?


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

Congratz on your recovery, happy to hear..

What were your symptoms? For me they are Visual floaters and visual disconnection and brainfog. So maybe im more on the DR side of things idk. my voice do feel somewhat alien at times. so.. would this abilify help alongside an SSRI like lets say Citalopram for guys like me aswell? Has to be said i have never feelt Psychotic and i reading about Abilify it says its an Anti-psychotic


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

AMUNT said:


> Congratz on your recovery, happy to hear..
> 
> What were your symptoms? For me they are Visual floaters and visual disconnection and brainfog. So maybe im more on the DR side of things idk. my voice do feel somewhat alien at times. so.. would this abilify help alongside an SSRI like lets say Citalopram for guys like me aswell? Has to be said i have never feelt Psychotic and i reading about Abilify it says its an Anti-psychotic


Just like an antidepressant can be used for othed conditions, so can an antipsychotic. Others can correct me if I'm wrong but I believe dosage plays a big part in what condition it is used for.


----------

